# China pone en funcionamiento un reactor de "Fusión" nuclear



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2020)

*China activa un “Sol artificial” experimental para producir energía limpia*


​
El reactor Tokamak HL-2M es un dispositivo que produce energía similar a las reacciones que tienen lugar en el núcleo del sol. Europa, Estados Unidos y Japón también llevan a cabo experimentos similares. 

Imagen del reactor de fusión nuclear que construyó China. / nstitute of Plasma Physics Chinese Academy of Sciences 
China activó con éxito el viernes su reactor experimental de fusión nuclear más avanzado, informó la agencia de prensa estatal Xinhua, lo que marca un gran paso en la investigación del gigante asiático para producir energías con bajas emisiones de carbono.
El país, primer contaminador mundial, construyó su crecimiento a partir de energías fósiles y continúa creando cada año nuevas centrales eléctricas de carbón, muy contaminantes.
Pero China es también el país del mundo que más invierte en energías renovables. Realiza en especial experimentos de fusión nuclear, considerada por sus defensores como la energía del mañana, pues es infinita como la del sol, y no produce ni residuos ni gases de efecto invernadero.

Para ello, China cuenta con el reactor Tokamak HL-2M, el dispositivo de investigación experimental de fusión nuclear más grande y avanzado del país, en la provincia de Sichuan (suroeste). Se trata de una cámara de confinamiento magnética que genera un fuerte calor para fundir núcleos atómicos.

A este reactor se le conoce con el nombre de “sol artificial”, debido a la temperatura que puede superar los 150 millones de grados, según Xinhua, es decir diez veces el calor producido en el corazón mismo del Sol.









						China activa un “sol artificial” experimental para producir energía limpia
					

China activó con éxito el viernes su reactor experimental de fusión nuclear más avanzado.




					www.elespectador.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

O sea que del hidrógeno pasa al Helio.


----------



## Agustinw (Dic 7, 2020)

Existen varios reactores de fusión en el mundo, no es nada nuevo, el problema es que no existe ninguno que genera más energía de la que consume. El que mejor relación obtuvo creo que rondaba alrededor de 16 veces energía generada por cada 24 consumida.

Por ahora lo único más esperanzador con respecto a la energía de fusión sigue siendo el proyecto ITER que es internacional y es colosal.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que del hidrógeno pasa al Helio.


Sí, se usa hidrógeno como elemento de fusión, generalmente es un pequeño pellet de hidrógeno en estado sólido ( por debajo de - 259,14 grados celsius), que se dispone en el momento apropiado en el centro del reactor, como dijo el colega hay varios estudios, y experimentos en muchos países, también otros tipos de reactores de fusión experimentales, uno de ellos es el que utiliza varios cañones laser que apuntan todos en un centro donde también está este pellet de hidrógeno en estado solido.

Recordemos que el primer reactor de fusión, fue la bomba H, bomba de fusión de Hidrógeno, solamente que es una fusión que no se puede controlar, entonces produce una explosión tremenda, cientos de veces mas poderosa que una bomba atómica.
Para que entre en fusión una bomba de Hidrógeno, se necesita una bomba atómica como iniciador para la fusión,  entonces una bomba de Hidrógeno, contiene en su armado una bomba atómica en sus entrañas.


----------



## Raul Perez (Dic 8, 2020)

Ahora si nos extinguimos... se pusieron a jugar a quimicos y nos enviaron el COVID, ahora se ponen a jugar con cosas Nucleares... NOS EXTINGUEN!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 8, 2020)

Hacen todo eso y despues te desenchufan las heladeras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Corea del Sur consigue encender su sol artificial a 100 millones de grados centígrados durante 20 segundos
					

El sol artificial de Corea del Sur se ha calentado a 100 millones de grados centígrados durante 20 segundos. Dobla en tiempo al anterior récord.




					computerhoy.com


----------



## paliz (Dic 28, 2020)

Significaría un adiós a la era de los hidrocarburos como fuente energética.

Es como dicen, la edad de piedra no se acabó por faltar piedras.


----------



## Charsito (Dic 28, 2020)

Os dejo la opinión de Javier Santolalla, físico de partículas que partició en el descubrimiento de boson de higgs en el CERN, lo explica a un nivel más o menos comprensible:


----------

